# Monster Inshore Snapper



## bawesii (Jul 4, 2008)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">Caught this monster snapper last night fishing for sharks in Pensacola Bay. She tipped the scales at just over 27 lbs!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

come on... more info!!!


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

That's a damn nice one.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

That is one helluva snapper. I've seen some 15-20 pounders caught in the bay but that is some catch. Now that I have a ten mph boat that catch gives me some hope!


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

What can one say but *WOW!*



:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown

:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

First post. No real info. GIANT "bay" snapper? 

I'm not calling bull, but I'm not buying it as the Gospel just yet.

Wherever you caught that, it's badazz.


----------



## bawesii (Jul 4, 2008)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">After loading up on ladyfish and hard tails along the beach we moved back into the bay just in time to set up for shark fishing around dusk. Tide was running hard so instead of our preferred slow drift we dropped the anchor. It didn?t take long before a drag was singing . . . then a splash . . . nice spinner shark. Few minutes later two poles go off. We boated another spinner and a sand shark. It was at this time my drag started to run. I figured it was just another 4-5 foot shark. After a few minutes I saw end of the 9 foot steel leader, grabbed it and began to pull the fish along the boat. I was in utter disbelief. It took more than a few seconds for my brain to believe my eyes. Then I let out a shout. If you were fishing even in the distant vicinity I should really apologize for the language. There was only a select list of worlds that even began to make sense of what I was seeing. Sure I?ve heard of snapper in the bay, I?ve even caught a few smaller ones, but none like this. By this time I just got giddy or something, I don?t know why, but I thought it would be a good idea to try to lift this monster snapper into the boat by the leader, luckily my friend stopped me and we used the net. I don?t know why, but the net never crossed my mind. I just wasn?t thinking clearly. After a few pictures we had to sacrifice the soda for room in the cooler, even then she really didn?t fit. Caught at least one more really nice spinner shark (lots of action from the spinners) , then the tide slacked off and so did the fishing, maybe one more sand shark. We packed it up around midnight. So, for the record this 27 lb snapper was caught in Pensacola Bay while fishing for sharks using a 9 foot steel leader and half a hard tail. I?ve included another picture of the snapper and two of my friend landing a nice spinner.


----------



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

Now thats what im talking about. You weren't by a Green Bouy:bowdown:usaflag Where you?


----------



## seapro (Oct 3, 2007)

Great snapper, congrats !! :clap


----------



## Last Drop (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice... :bowdown :bowdown :bowdown


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Not sure why everyone is in such disbelief, these fish are out there, they are not the norm of course, but there is plenty of structure and depth in the bay to support these guys. I have caught snapper off the 2 wrecks near the coastguard station on ft. pickens. Not nearly that big of course but snapper none the less. 

Lugerdog used to post pics of tons of fish he would catch in the bay. Very nice grouper all the time.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks for the followup report. There was a lot of great info provided. You were definitely in the right place at the right time!


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow!!! That's what I'm talking about. Great job!!! Think I'm going to charge the FF battery and head out that waytomorrow! :bowdown:clap


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

Man that is one hell of a snapper. But maybe you should have

released that bad boy, considering how they are so endangered

and all!! Great report and Great comeback to the disbeliever!!

:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Capt.Ernie (Mar 4, 2008)

Good Job. Nice report:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## DevilDog (Oct 15, 2007)

All I can say is WOW....nice freaken snapper


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

Thats one of the coolest catchs I've heard of in a while!


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Outstanding Catch ! I got to see the hard copy photo and what prize from the bay. Surprized a shark did'nt try to eat em. Way to go!


----------



## sailmaker (Dec 10, 2007)

You should be very proud of that catch dude!:bowdown


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

Great Job ,Great story:bowdown


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Yea, all I can say is WOW.


----------



## ted-hurst (Oct 4, 2007)

I agree with Searay240, you should've released that endangered species. And to save you the inconvenience of traveling all that way back to the bay to release him, you can drop him by my house in Beulah and I'll make sure he makes it back. All kiddin aside that's an awesome fish, I've seen and caught 25+" Red Snapper but never onelike that.

Ted


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Stud red snapper of a lifetime.....and in the bay at that!! Congratulations!!:clap:clap


----------



## Captain WhupAss (Nov 8, 2007)

That ROCKS! Great report!:usaflag


----------



## FreeLine (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for the update, and great catch! Did you measure how long he was?


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

awesome snapper :clap:clap:clap


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Brent, that this is prehistoric. Nice Catch


----------



## Nascar03 (Oct 1, 2007)

That is awesome!!! There are alot of peope in O.B. this weekend who would like to have that 1 for sure, that is a tournament winner right there, congrats!!!!


----------



## yucarenow (Oct 3, 2007)

great job.....i'm sure that's a night to remember!:bowdown


----------



## FishVan (Oct 6, 2007)

Incredible!!! I know what you mean about freaking out. The first time I caught a snapper in the bay I couldn't believe it either. and he was a little thing. That things huge. :clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------

